# How Do I Remove Scrape Stains from a Bathtub?



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I washed my blinds in the bathtub. Now I noticed that there are these gray lines where the blinds were rubbing. I removed some of the stains by simply washing them. What do I do about them?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Bon Ami, Old Dutch Cleanser, Comet? Is there some reason not to use diatomaceous earth or kieselgur?


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I guess there are three reason why I can't use diatomaceous earth

1) I can't pronounce it
2) I don't know what it is
3) I don't know how to use it
4) I don't know where to get it.


Ooops, there's 4, not three. I guess I added wrong....thanks.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

What type of tub is it. 

While comet will probably do the trick it is pretty harsh. 

And I am with you on the diatom... whatever it is


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I think you'll find that the marks were caused by the blind's bare metal transferring a mark onto the tub's finish. Hopefully the tub's finish is not actually scrapped (scratched), but just transfer marks. You'll probably find that a dissolver will easily and safely remove the marks. To find out if a dissolver will work you can test a mark with a tiny dab of gasoline on a rag. If that works (Do Not continue to use gasoline) go buy one of the many products such as Goo-Gone, which are available at any hardware store.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Kapustin Yar said:


> I guess there are three reason why I can't use diatomaceous earth
> 
> 1) I can't pronounce it
> 2) I don't know what it is
> ...


This is where you get it:

Bon Ami, Old Dutch Cleanser, Comet

It is soft siliceous material. Dead diatom carcasses.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

Some Barkeeper's Friend would probably do the trick and it works miracles on metal too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to tell us what the tub material is. If it's ceramic, the Comet cleanser will do it. If it's acrylic, you do NOT want to use any abrasive cleaner, or you'll have an even bigger problem!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The mystery to me is how do you clean stains from it usually? Certainly this can't be the first time a tub got stained.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Try a little toothpaste on a damp washcloth(regular toothpaste, not the gel). You may have to add a little elbow grease. Try it nice and easy first, and apply pressure as needed.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The gel toothpastes also have abrasives in them.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I warned them.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I think Comet can be rough even on porcelain. If used too aggressively and often.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> You need to tell us what the tub material is. If it's ceramic, the Comet cleanser will do it. If it's acrylic, you do NOT want to use any abrasive cleaner, or you'll have an even bigger problem!


How do I determine whether my tub is ceramic or acrylic?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

What color is the tub? Does the tub's finish have swirls of varying colors?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Rap it with your knuckle, the difference is obvious. You can also press in a large flat area on the side of the tub. If there is ANY give, it's acrylic. A Ceramic (usually steel underneath) tub is rigid.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks gang, I appreciate all the help. I got it off by using Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Great product, thanks.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

BTW my tub is ceramic.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

BTW John Will, I wished I followed your advice about the two backups. I could have saved myself $420.

Live and learn.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

And thanks for teaching me a new word Elvandil...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Kapustin Yar said:


> BTW John Will, I wished I followed your advice about the two backups. I could have saved myself $420.
> 
> Live and learn.


That's why it's part of my signature. I hope at least a few people spot it and realize that it makes perfect sense.


----------

